# Vacuum line dist. block (pic.)



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK so today we got the vacuum line dist. block all hooked up. What do you think and can you see any potential problems with this setup? Let me know what you think. 











Here is a pic. of how I cleaned up the wiring and mounted the solonoid for the Profec B. The battery has been relocated to the trunk. 












Making progress slow but sure.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks good to me. now you're running just the regular profec B, correct?

I've got the Spec II, and the thing doesn't control boost at all....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *looks good to me. now you're running just the regular profec B, correct?
> 
> I've got the Spec II, and the thing doesn't control boost at all.... *


Correct the OG Profec B. Keeping it simple.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I need to pick one of those up.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Wes, The block looks sweet. Looks like a mod I need to do. The way I have it set up now is way too cluttered. 

I agree about the Spec-II, I have been having a ton of problems recently.

Calvin200sx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Interest.*

If all goes well with this setup I will probbaly be doing a group deal on the dist block as I can get them locally. They can be used for anything you want, oil, coolant, vacuum......


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice work! The block is cool but I've always been told that the wastegate and the BOV should not be on the same vacuum source. The wastegate should be tapped in before the TB and the BOV should be tapped in after the TB...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*James*

That is how I have it set up. Dist. block is for boost gauge, BOV, and factory line for charcoal cannister. WG goes onto the charge piping right before the TB.


----------

